# Gaming PC zusammen bauen lassen - eure Meinung?



## Betagurke (28. November 2011)

Guten Tag liebe Community, 

ich bin neu hier und hoffe, dass ich mich im richtigen Thread befinde. Also, die Situation ist folgende: Ich werde mir in den nächsten Monaten einen Desktop-PC zusammen bauen lassen von einen Fachmann. Ich habe vor den PC im Gaming Bereich zu nutzen, manchmal mal auch über 10-14 Stunden, also sollten die Teile nicht so schnell Schlapp machen, vor allem sollte er nicht überhitzen, das Problem hatte ich bei meinem alten Laptop. Der neue Pc sollte konstant auf 30-40°C laufen und trotzdem volle Leistung bringen. Spiele wie Battlefield 3 sollten durchaus auf Mittel-Ultra laggfrei laufen. So, aber nun zu den Komponenten des PC's:  

1. Gehäuse:  Gehäuse MS-Tech LC-05B (09081) Klavierlack-Optik mit Netzteil 550W 
2. Mainboard: Gigabyte GA990FXA-UD3 Mainboard 
3. Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1090 CPPU 4*3,4GHz (Ist Intel besser, als AMD?)
4. RAM: Kingston Hyper X blu DDR3-Ram 8GB Kit 1600MHz (PC3-12800)
4. Grafikkarte: Da bin ich noch unentschlossen, ich würde gerne eine Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 Ti nehmen. 
5. HD WD5000AAKX 500GB 16MB (08120) SATA600 7200rpm
6. LG GH22NS50 Super Multi DVD Brenner
7. Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit

So das war's. Meine Frage ist jetzt ob der Preis von 700-800€ gerechtfertigt ist und: 

1. Ist AMD besser/schlechter als Intel 
2. Welche Grafikkarte ist gut besonders für BF3 auf Hoch? 
3. Gigabyte oder Asus Mainboard?

Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten, eure Betagurke.


----------



## Lizz (28. November 2011)

Nein nicht die 550 >< nimm ne Asus 560 ti
Ram reichen die 1333

Intel is geiler, hab ich jetzt einfach entschieden! xD

Wie schauts denn mit deiner Monitorauflösung aus?


----------



## Betagurke (28. November 2011)

Warum ne 560? 

Und "Intel is geiler, hab ich jetzt einfach entschieden! xD" ist eine kack Aussage, kann ich nichts mit anfangen, sorry.


----------



## SuNo91 (28. November 2011)

Intel hat mehr Leistung für nicht viel mehr Geld und für viel weniger Strom. Deswegen besser . Die 560ti ganz einfach weil die 550 ne echt lahme Ente ist!


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

Welche maximale Auflösung hat dein Monitor?


----------



## Thallassa (28. November 2011)

Du nutzt den Rechner teils 14 Stunden am Stück und willst MS TECH?!?!?! Und dann noch Gehäuse + Netzteil in einem?! Ich schwör's dir, damit wirst du ziemlich unglücklich, also investier lieber mehr in das Herz deines PCS..Ohne Saft geht nichts  
Und die 550 ist Schrott...Lieber noch ne HD6850 wen du bei der Graka sparen willst


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2011)

> 1. Gehäuse: Gehäuse MS-Tech LC-05B (09081) Klavierlack-Optik mit Netzteil 550W


Vergiss diesen Punkt ganz schnell. Das Gehäuse ist sehr " Billig " bietet nur Platz für 80er Lüfter, auch für vernünftige Küherl und Karten ist die Keksdose ungeeignet. Das Netzteil ist das billigste vom billigen, auch bietet es nur einen 6 pol Stecker. Das Wort Effizienz und Schutzschaltungen sucht man dort vergeblich. Da investiere lieber in ein Coolermaster Elite 430 oder Xigmatek Asgard und als Netzteil ein Antec High Current Gamer 520 oder dem XFX Core Edition 550.
Beim Board dürfte auch das Asrock 970A Extreme 3 / 4 reichen. Als RAM würde auch der TeamGroup Elite 1333MHz reichen. Bei der Karte wäre eher eine GTX 560ti / HD 6950 eher geeignet für das Vorhaben.

Intel wäre natürlich besser, da würde sich zb der i5 2400 + einem H 61 / 67 Board anbieten wenn man nicht übertakten möchte.


----------



## Maurius (28. November 2011)

Moin also ich würde zu einem AMD x6 1100 T als CPU greifen, und bei der Grafikkarte auch wie Thallassa mindestens auf ne 6870 mit 2 GB speicher greifen. 600Watt Netzteil wäre schon mal gut. Ich bin der meinung das Intel nicht besser ist, da diese min. 20% teurer sind und schneller sind sie auch nicht. Und bei Geforce schmelzen die Karten gerne wech, das diese zu heiß werden. Auserdem hat AMD schnellere speicher verbaut und mehr textur schadder drauf.


----------



## SuNo91 (28. November 2011)

Maurius schrieb:


> Moin also ich würde zu einem AMD x6 1100 T als CPU greifen, und bei der Grafikkarte auch wie Thallassa mindestens auf ne 6870 mit 2 GB speicher greifen. 600Watt Netzteil wäre schon mal gut. Ich bin der meinung das Intel nicht besser ist, da diese min. 20% teurer sind und schneller sind sie auch nicht. Und bei Geforce schmelzen die Karten gerne wech, das diese zu heiß werden. Auserdem hat AMD schnellere speicher verbaut und mehr textur schadder drauf.


 
In Skyrim is der i5 mind 20% schneller als jede AMD CPU. Also doch vlt Schneller?


----------



## Softy (28. November 2011)

Maurius schrieb:


> Moin also ich würde zu einem AMD x6 1100 T als CPU greifen, und bei der Grafikkarte auch wie Thallassa mindestens auf ne 6870 mit 2 GB speicher greifen. 600Watt Netzteil wäre schon mal gut. Ich bin der meinung das Intel nicht besser ist, da diese min. 20% teurer sind und schneller sind sie auch nicht. Und bei Geforce schmelzen die Karten gerne wech, das diese zu heiß werden. Auserdem hat AMD schnellere speicher verbaut und mehr textur schadder drauf.





Test: Intel


----------



## SuNo91 (28. November 2011)

Gott ist der Smiley geil Softy!


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

6 Kerne sind meistens ünnötig und von AMD würde ich nur Llano empfehlen, aber nicht hier.


----------



## derP4computer (28. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> 6 Kerne sind meistens ünnötig und von AMD würde ich nur Llano empfehlen, aber nicht hier.


 Würdest du mir den AMD 1075T empfehlen?


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

Was sillst du machen?
Ich kenne ich mit AMD nicht aus!

Außerdem Offtopic!


----------



## Betagurke (1. Dezember 2011)

könnt ihr mir eine Website empfehlen, auf der ich mir meinen PC zusammen bauen lassen kann. Und ist die GTX 550 Ti wirklich so lahm? und ist ein i7 viel besser als i5?


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2011)

hardwareversand.de baut den Rechner für 20€ zusammen, verbaut aber keine schweren CPU-Kühler.

mindfactory und alternate.de nehmen 80 bzw. 90 €.

Die GTX550Ti hat den Namen GTX nicht verdient. GTS 550 wäre passender. Die ist für einen Office Rechner zu schnell, und für ein Gamingsystem zu lahm. Also völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2011)

Bei Alternate sind es sogar 99€ (!) meines wissens!


----------



## Betagurke (1. Dezember 2011)

und könnt ihr mir einen gute/günstige Ati Grafikarte eempfehlen, wenn die gut sind?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2011)

ATI gibt es schon länger nicht mehr.

Wie viel darf es max. kosten?


----------



## Betagurke (1. Dezember 2011)

naja, ich will einen PC mit folgenden Anforderungen: 

Gutes Gehäuse + Netzteil (optik ist unwichtig) 
8GB DDR3-Ram
Gute Grafikkarte (Battlefield 3 sollte auf Hoch laggfrei laufen) 
Prozessor (4x3,5GHz;6x3,2GHz): Intel i5 o. i7 (grosser Unterschied?) Oder ein guter AMD
Feszplatte 1t
Laufwerk: DVD + Brenner
Kühler: er sollte auf 30-40 Grad laufen und auch "Langzeitzocken" aushalten (d.h: 14h) 
Windows 7 64bit 
Mainboard: Da müsstet ihr mir eins empfehlen. 

Und das ganze darf max. 800€ kosten 600-700€ wäre optimal.


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2011)

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed 
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 
 RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB 
NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 
 Gehäuse: Thermaltake Commander MS-1 USB 3.0-Version mit Sichtfenster 
Graka: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 
 Lüfter: 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm
Kühler: (optional) Cooler Master Hyper TX3 oder Thermalright True Spirit

Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch)


----------



## Betagurke (1. Dezember 2011)

wie ist die ATI RADEON HD6850 (1024 MB DDR5, HDMI/DVI)?


----------



## Betagurke (1. Dezember 2011)

danke Softy. 
wie findet igr diesen PC? 
Ctronics Computer > Ctronics PCs > Ctronics Gamer Tower Serie > Gamer Phenom


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2011)

Betagurke schrieb:


> danke Softy.
> wie findet igr diesen PC?
> Ctronics Computer > Ctronics PCs > Ctronics Gamer Tower Serie > Gamer Phenom



Ich hab nur bis zum Netzteil gescrollt, da hat es mir schon gereicht.  

Für FullHD würde ich  mindestens eine HD6870 nehmen.


----------



## Betagurke (1. Dezember 2011)

naja, das netzteil kann man ja ändern und der rest?


----------



## Stahlinick (1. Dezember 2011)

GIbt es eígentlich Amd-FAnboys?


----------



## Stahlinick (1. Dezember 2011)

oh tut mir leid hab die anderen seiten nicht gesehen...


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, für FullHD wäre ich für eine HD6870.  Welche Nettzteile stehen denn zur Auswahl? Ich find da nix zum rumkonfigurieren.

Ich bin AMD Fanboy. Aber gegen Intel's SandyBridge CPU's hat AMD nicht viel entgegenzusetzen.


----------



## Ashton (1. Dezember 2011)

Das Gehäuse ist auch suboptimal mit nur einem 120mm Lüfter und der Kühler ist sicher auch nur boxed. 
Glaube dasselbe selbst zusammengestellt gibts deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Betagurke (1. Dezember 2011)

naja, aber wenn man wirklich die teile bestellt und dann selber zusammenbaut dann muss man doch auch noch alles konfigurieren. nein, ich kenne den Mann und der meinte, dass man fast alle ersetzen kann. Wieviel Watt sollte das Netzteil haben? 600W? Danke für eure Hilfe. 

Also, ich will einen soliden PC mit guter Grafik.


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2011)

Ein hochwertiges Netzteil ab 450 Watt reicht vollkommen aus, z.B. Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 oder XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 oder SilverStone Strider Plus SST-ST50F-P, 500W ATX 2.3 oder Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 oder be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3.


----------



## Betagurke (4. Dezember 2011)

So Leute, meine Entscheidung ist fast gefallen. Also, ich werde mir diesen PC holen: 

Ctronics Computer > Ctronics PCs > Gamer IV

Aber mit ein paar Veränderungen. 

1. Gehäuse: Da werde ich eines dieser beiden nehmen: Codermaster Elite 430, Xigmatek Asgard. (welches ist besser?)
2. Netzteil: Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3, XFX Core Edition Pro 550W Atx 2.3, SilverStone Strider Plus SST-ST50F-P, 500W ATX 2.3, Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 (welches ist da das beste?)
3. grafikkarte: Da werde ich einen Nvidia Geforce GTX560Ti oder eine AMD HD 6950 (welche ist von Preis/Leistung besser?)
4. Ich will mir noch eine Wlan Karte einbauen lassen, welche würdet ihr mir da raten? 

Gut, danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ja ein veralteter Core i5 der ersten Generation (Sockel 1156).


----------



## Betagurke (4. Dezember 2011)

oh ****. falscher link. 

Der richtige: 

Ctronics Computer > Ctronics PCs > Ctronics Gamer Tower Serie > Gamer III


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2011)

Schrott, die GPU ist so schnell wie 460 und das wird auch schlecht sein.(wie bei den meisten Case+PSU Kombis).


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2011)

Mach es lieber so:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8H61-M EVO REV 3.0, Sockel 1155, mATX, DDR3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 
ggf. hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-530W
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Midgard II Midi Tower - black, ATX, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5, 1024MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz 
2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 500rpm
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 140 mm Case Fan, 500rpm
optional: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau 
ggf: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2011)

Von dem kann man gleich die Hälft ein die Tonne entsorgen wie zb Gehäuse, Netzteil sowie Mainboard und die Grafik ´läßt die Bezeichnung Gamer ehe rwie einen Witz erscheinen


----------



## Betagurke (4. Dezember 2011)

oh ****. falscher link. 

Der richtige: Ctronics Computer > Ctronics PCs > Ctronics Gamer Tower Serie > Gamer III

Aber mit ein paar Veränderungen. 

1. Gehäuse: Da werde ich eines dieser beiden nehmen: Codermaster Elite 430, Xigmatek Asgard. (welches ist besser?)
2. Netzteil: Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3, XFX Core Edition Pro 550W Atx 2.3, SilverStone Strider Plus SST-ST50F-P, 500W ATX 2.3, Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 (welches ist da das beste?)
3. grafikkarte: Da werde ich einen Nvidia Geforce GTX560Ti oder eine AMD HD 6950 (welche ist von Preis/Leistung besser?)
4. Ich will mir noch eine Wlan Karte einbauen lassen, welche würdet ihr mir da raten? 

Gut, danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich geb's auf  

Over and Out


----------



## Betagurke (4. Dezember 2011)

softy, wegen den  ganzen Links. Soll ich dem die Teile vorschlagen? und wieviel kostet das dann am Ende?


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2011)

Pack die in den Warenkorb und dann hat sich das ganze, dann sieht du auch den Preis.
Bei dem Händler kann man leider keinen kompletten Warenkorb verlinken!


----------



## Betagurke (4. Dezember 2011)

Softy, ich schreibe mir die teile grade auf, nur eine SSD wird am ende bestimmt den Rahmen sprengen, könntest du  mir einen SATA mit 2tb zeigen?


----------



## Betagurke (4. Dezember 2011)

ich liege am Ende bei 924,95 + Zusammenbaukosten, das kann ich mir einfach nicht leisten. Ich muss irgendwo Geld einsparen. Vttl. statt Intel einen AMD Prozessor?


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du die SSD rausschemißt bis du bei unter 800€.
In Softys Kofig war ja auch eine HDD drin.


----------



## Betagurke (4. Dezember 2011)

ne, das ganze ist ja schon ohne die SSD berechnet.


----------



## Ashton (4. Dezember 2011)

Kannst auch das Cougar A450 nehmen und bei der Graka die Gigabyte 560 Ti OC.
Beim Gehäuse könntest auch sparen mit Thermaltake Commander MS-I USB 3.0-Version mit Sichtfenster.
Beim Board noch ggf. MSI PH61A-35  nehmen.


----------



## Betagurke (4. Dezember 2011)

hättest du beim board vttl. noch den genauen Namen?
ich liege immer noch bei 900€
ich muss das ding alles in allem für 800 haben.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2011)

Das ist das Board was Ashton meinte im Shop :hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI PH61A-P35 (B3), Intel H61, ATX, DDR3

Und hier das Case beim Shop:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Commander MS-I USB 3.0, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Betagurke (4. Dezember 2011)

danke. baut diese seite auch PC's zusammen?


----------



## Betagurke (4. Dezember 2011)

danke, aber ich brauche etwas was alle in allem 800 kostet. was könnt ihr  mir da raten?


----------



## Ashton (4. Dezember 2011)

Öhm vllt einfach mal die Änderungen eingeben und staunen das es ca 800 kostet? 

Ich komm auf 730 ohne Win7.


----------



## Betagurke (4. Dezember 2011)

ja, danke ich war echt nur zu dumm. also ich liege mit zusammenbau bei 823€ ist zwar über der Schmerzgrenze, aber dafür hab ich einenn soliden Gamer PC der immer kühl belibt oder? 
Ach ja, ich brauch noch eine Wlan Karte, oder ist die dabei?


----------



## Ashton (4. Dezember 2011)

Wie kommst du auf 823? Du brauchst nur 2x120mm Lüfter den 140er kannst dir sparen und Wlan ist nicht dabei, aber da würde ich eher zum USB-Stick mit Verlängerungskabel greifen.


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2011)

WLAN ist nicht dabei. Da könntest Du einen Stick nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - DIGITUS Wireless 300N USB 2.0 Adapter oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Asus WL-167G V3 Wlan USB Stick

Mit einem kurzen Verlängerungskabel wärst Du da flexibler, und kannst den Stick dahin legen, wo er nicht stört bzw. der beste Empfang ist.

Wenn Du magst, poste noch einen Screenshot vom Warenkorb. sicher ist sicher. 

Für den Zusammenbau einfach das mit in den Warenkorb legen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau


----------



## Betagurke (4. Dezember 2011)

jo, danke hab ich alle gemacht und staune.
mal noch ne frage:

richt der i5 mit 4x3,1 ghz aus? 
Und die 8gb Ram  um:

1. Minecraft Bukkit Server laufen zu lassen
 + Minecraft spielen
 + mit Fraps aufnehmen
 + Hochladen
 + ggf. Render. 

?


----------



## Betagurke (4. Dezember 2011)

könnt ihr mir ein motherboard mit HDMI-Anschluss raten?


----------



## Ashton (4. Dezember 2011)

ASRock H61M/U3S3 oder MSI H61MA-E35


----------



## Betagurke (4. Dezember 2011)

da steht aber nichts von HDMI?


----------



## Ashton (4. Dezember 2011)

Hier aber:


ASRock H61M/U3S3
MSI H61MA-E35


----------

